# Silly Question ..



## Kristoph91 (18 Apr 2012)

I'm sorry for being an idiot.. But why do people actually put stuff like dead/dried leaves in their tanks. I keep seeing oak leaves and alder cones etc. 
Also, how are the almond and catappa leaves good for shrimp?

Does it have something to do with the Ph ?

Thanks


----------



## Alastair (18 Apr 2012)

It helps to soften your water, and also shrimp can nibble on the decaying leaves too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristoph91 (18 Apr 2012)

Thanks Alastair, only certain kinds of leaves though? It must be the tannin content or something I'm thinking?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Apr 2012)

catappa leaves also have a natural antibiotic in them which help fight bacterial infection which all shrimp but in particular high grades are prone to.


----------



## Kristoph91 (19 Apr 2012)

Thanks easerthegeezer. Very helpful to know! Must get myself some!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Apr 2012)

soak them in some tank water for a couple of days first as they will tan the water, unless you like that then just drop them in. Takes about a week to build up biofilm before shrimp will show interest in them.


----------



## darren636 (19 Apr 2012)

i have leaves of various sorts in my tanks. Oak, beech or almond.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Apr 2012)

Hi all,


> i have leaves of various sorts in my tanks. Oak, beech or almond.


 I do as well, even the ones without shrimps or dwarf catfish. Oak leaves or Alder cones are good for adding tannins and softening the water, and my suspicion would be that they are just as good as Indian Almond (_Terminalia catappa_).

cheers Darrel


----------



## darren636 (19 Apr 2012)

i have a local supply of alder. Great twigs and of course the cones work very well .


----------



## Kristoph91 (19 Apr 2012)

So if I go to the park and pick up some dead leaves .. then sit them in tank water from a water change.. for - say - 3 days, will this be ok? I have otos, will they mind?
Any leaves I should avoid ?
Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Apr 2012)

im wouldnt advise that, only specific plants have the goodies you want anyway and you need to know they are safe.. ie not sprayed with pesticides etc..
If you can find the right tree and feel happy that they are safe then fill ya boots.


----------



## Kristoph91 (19 Apr 2012)

So what leaves should I stick to, and will flash boiling/rinsing remove and systemic pesticides?
Thanks


----------



## darren636 (19 Apr 2012)

i pick my leaves off the ground in the woods. A quick rinse or boil if you like and bung them in.  alder cones i rinse in cold water and straight into the tank.  what effect do you want from the leaves? Oak and beech are decorative. Indian almond leaves are ones for encouraging beneficial microorganisms and slightly altering water chemistry etc.


----------



## Kristoph91 (19 Apr 2012)

I don't know what I want from them  I have tiger shrimp & RCS. Will these find any benefit from the leaves ?

Thanks for the info


----------



## darren636 (19 Apr 2012)

yes- those leaves will help promote healthy conditions. Be carefull with Indian almond though. Not too many at once.


----------



## Kristoph91 (19 Apr 2012)

So oak and almond? Not too many almond though  got it! 

Kris


----------



## Antipofish (19 Apr 2012)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> > i have leaves of various sorts in my tanks. Oak, beech or almond.
> ...



Do they soften the general hardness  or carbonate hardness ?


----------

